# Richfaces livedemo



## freaki_333 (23. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich wollt mal fragen on jemand weiß ich ich die Java-Beans von der Richfaces livedemo bekomme.


Gruß  freaki_333


----------



## airliner (25. Feb 2009)

http://anonsvn.jboss.org/repos/rich...plications/facelets/src/main/java/richPanels/

Das ist beispielsweise der Link für die richPanels-Bean.

Wie man Ordnerstrukturen im Browser entlanggeht weißt du oder?
Unterscheidet sich nicht sonderlich von dem Explorer in MS Windows, lediglich zum zurückgehen würde ich dir den obersten Eintrag in jeder Liste (dieses ".." nur ohne "") empfehlen, weil es sonst passieren kann, dass sich der browser verschluckt und falsch weiterleitet.


----------

